# NEW: Triple-D Sampling releases "D3 Percussion" - Epic Perc. Lib.



## Tom D (Triple-D Sampling) (Jun 18, 2010)

[align=center]




[/align]

http://www.tripledsampling.com/D3%20Percussion

- Hello all, and welcome to the inaugural release by Triple-D Sampling.

- This is my (Tom DiMartino) first sample-library release AND my first post here at VI. Control - so it's an extra special occasion.

- D3 Percussion is a customized epic library that has been engineered to provide a massive sound. Containing single instruments and customized ensembles, D3P is an easy to use library that will provide the extra percussive power necessary for music on a grand scale. 

The library includes Toms, Bass Drums, Big Hits, Reversed Set, Congas, FX, Found Percussion, & more.

Demo 1: "We Fight For Our Freedom"
[mp3]http://www.tomdimartino.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/We-Fight-For-our-Freedom.mp3[/mp3]
Demo 2: "The Armed Man"
[mp3]http://www.tomdimartino.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/The-Armed-Man-Full.mp3[/mp3]
Demo 3: Solo D3P featuring: Big Hits, Reversed Set, Tom Ens, Kick Drum, Tuphonidrum, Conga Ens, Medium Bass Drum
[mp3]http://www.tomdimartino.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/D3P-Demo-new.mp3[/mp3]
Demo 4: "Epic Ensemble"
[mp3]http://www.tomdimartino.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/IP-Demo-4.mp3[/mp3]
Demo 5: "They Came Marching in..." Note: Some reverb has been added to the snare. All other instruments are as they appear in the lib.
[mp3]http://www.tomdimartino.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/they-came-marching-in-full.mp3[/mp3]
Demo 6: Epic Ensemble 2
[mp3]http://www.tomdimartino.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Epic-Ensemble-2.mp3[/mp3]
Demo 7: "D3PX"
[mp3]http://www.tomdimartino.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/D3P-Epic-Demo-mix-4.mp3[/mp3]

Note: The Demos "Epic Ensemble" & "Epic Ensemble 2" were created only with the multis of the same name. They were recorded in one take, and are meant to show how easy it can be to get a big sound with this library.

- D3P is not meant to be an 'au-natural' percussion library. Many of the sounds have been recorded in a variety of ways and processed with a variety of effects, including reverb: both natural and artificial. 

- It is common to process cinematic percussion, and the idea is that D3P will provide a unique set of samples that are ready to make a big sound out-of-the-box

- The Demos above are provided for your convenience. To hear these tracks 'naked' (Percussion only) as well as more demos, visit the product page http://www.tripledsampling.com/D3%20Percussion

- All un-tuned percussion in the demos is from the D3P Library (except cymbals).

Specs

6-10 way Round Robin
24 bit / 44.1 KHz
1.69 Gb on disk
1.21 Gb .zip download
1,550 Samples
Programmed for the Kontakt engine. 
31 Kontakt Patches (.nki)
4 Multi Patches (.nkm)

Note: FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 REQUIRED

Price is $99

Sincerely, Tom DiMartino

http://www.tripledsampling.com/D3%20Percussion

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Tom D (Triple-D Sampling) (Jun 18, 2010)

Just for kicks, do you find this any different?

[mp3]http://www.tomdimartino.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/D3P-Epic-Ens-3.mp3[/mp3]

There's no extra EQ or anything. Straight from the patch. Just played with the levels a bit in the Multi

-Tom D


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 18, 2010)

tough crowd

we've been spoiled


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Tom,

Congrats on your new library! Actually I personally liked it for the most part in context with playing nice with other libraries I already own. I'm of the opinion that you can never have enough percussion and since I like layering, it sounds like it would offer a nice timbre option for achieving unique textures. Nice cues showing off the library too.


----------



## Polarity (Jun 19, 2010)

Interesting library. :D 
Could integrate with my other percussion libraries,
avoiding for me to have to purchase another FULL one just to have round-robin sets of a very few instruments I need.

Pity it's missing Timpani anyway.


----------



## lux (Jun 19, 2010)

Ed @ Fri Jun 18 said:


> It sounds good, but Im afraid it still sounds like someone left the high pass on the EQ on by accident. Everything past a certain frequency sounds like its missing. Someone should do a spectral analysis of one of the percussion only demos I bet it would be quite revealing how much low frequencies really are missing. It sounds more or less exactly like what happens if I intentionally turn down the bass on my speakers.
> 
> Just compare some of these percussion only demos with Epic Frame Drums demo from Tonehammer or something. Its like Im listening to something on tiny laptop speakers here.
> 
> Sorry to be a kill joy.



I personally think it doesnt make sense to judge freqs richness/poorness based on demos, as different people use completely different setups in demo making. You could be comparing demos which have been treated differently from different people. This comes even more evident if demos have some sort of finalizing (which pratically all demos have). Finalizing process can change everything. Also if you just made the mix pass in a good hardware mixer/summer it changes radically the sound.

So basically youre not comparing two libs but two demo producers and their studios.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 19, 2010)

Very good stuff, Tom! The demos are great, and I'm sure I'll be picking this up as soon as I have more $$$$.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 19, 2010)

I personally think it doesnt make sense to judge freqs richness/poorness based on demos, as different people use completely different setups in demo making. You could be comparing demos which have been treated differently from different people. This comes even more evident if demos have some sort of finalizing (which pratically all demos have). Finalizing process can change everything. Also if you just made the mix pass in a good hardware mixer/summer it changes radically the sound.

So basically youre not comparing two libs but two demo producers and their studios.[/quote]


Dunno if u saw his seconds post showing a demo without any processing whatsoever.
But there it is. 
And we've seen and heard cinesamples w/o processing in the videos.

So it is a drag itdoesnt have much low end but it could be good for future updates + timpani
and for now, like others said, having it combined with other libs works great for a bigger pallette.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 19, 2010)

gsilbers @ Sat Jun 19 said:


> tough crowd
> 
> we've been spoiled



That's exactly what I though this morning. Posessing almost all of the TH Percussion Libs I don't want anything else anymore apart from my own samples


----------



## lux (Jun 19, 2010)

gsilbers @ Sat Jun 19 said:


> > I personally think it doesnt make sense to judge freqs richness/poorness based on demos, as different people use completely different setups in demo making. You could be comparing demos which have been treated differently from different people. This comes even more evident if demos have some sort of finalizing (which pratically all demos have). Finalizing process can change everything. Also if you just made the mix pass in a good hardware mixer/summer it changes radically the sound.
> >
> > So basically youre not comparing two libs but two demo producers and their studios.
> 
> ...



No. Just listened to it. Still think i would need to try those on my own setup.

My was a general thought. It worths mentioning that Troels is a very talented and skilled composer with a long time sonic experience. I personally never understood really how Tonehammer libs sound from his demos as I know how much he's good at production. Even if he tells that no finalizing and eq have been added i know that everything comes out of his own studio, and thats a difference for me.

So i still think its very difficult to compare demos for this kind of stuff if you evaluate the equalization and overall punch. There are demos out there for amazing libraries which provides a poor image of the lib and viceversa.

That said, it could be that this one is a "top end" library, which has usages as well.

Early user demos will tell whats the spectral response of this library imo.


----------



## Ed (Jun 19, 2010)

lux @ Sat Jun 19 said:


> Even if he tells that no finalizing and eq have been added i know that everything comes out of his own studio, and thats a difference for me.
> 
> So i still think its very difficult to compare demos for this kind of stuff if you evaluate the equalization and overall punch. There are demos out there for amazing libraries which provides a poor image of the lib and viceversa..



Have you never used any Tonehammer products? Do you want me to post some out of the box demos with Tonehammer percussion then? 

Or maybe just the old Storm Drum?

Im amazed not everyone is hearing this...


----------



## Ed (Jun 19, 2010)

Tom D (Triple-D Sampling) @ Fri Jun 18 said:


> Just for kicks, do you find this any different?
> 
> [mp3]http://www.tomdimartino.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/D3P-Epic-Ens-3.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> ...



Sorry man, sounds like it was recorded through a small tunnel. I see some other people are interested so I wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## lux (Jun 19, 2010)

Ed @ Sat Jun 19 said:


> lux @ Sat Jun 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if he tells that no finalizing and eq have been added i know that everything comes out of his own studio, and thats a difference for me.
> ...



you can do it as long as you post side to side naked demo of this library too done by you. Thats a fair comparison and will be really informative to me. 

But maybe it has to do with the fact that i never bought a library based on official demos.

Btw, i'm hearing that as well. I'm still not sure it comes out of the lib itself, thats all.


----------



## Ed (Jun 19, 2010)

lux @ Sat Jun 19 said:


> you can do it as long as you post side to side naked demo of this library too done by you. Thats a fair comparison and will be really informative to me.



Well unfortunately I dont have the money to buy the library just to prove this to you,

I will however post in another thread something I did with Tonehamer Perc in a minute, no processing, no nothing. 



> Btw, i'm hearing that as well. I'm still not sure it comes out of the lib itself, thats all.



He said it was out of the box.


----------



## lux (Jun 19, 2010)

well its too long to explain, nevermind


----------



## Ed (Jun 19, 2010)

lux @ Sat Jun 19 said:


> well its too long to explain, nevermind



Started a new thread.
http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=222503


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 19, 2010)

lux @ Sat Jun 19 said:


> well its too long to explain, nevermind



dont get frustrated. both y'alls argument are good. 

when i 1st heard this lib i was impressed but i listened through small speakers and it sounded like i was listening an action movie. 
then i listened to it in bigger speakers and headphones and yes, not much low end. 

so its hard to decide. i see it that libs like tonehammer and others the sound is very raw and big and then we EQ and mix it to our own tracks. but if a lib already sounds like how it sounds in a movie out of the box (but w/o strong low end) then i feel when mixed itll sound smaller. 
so i dunno. 
maybe itll be cool if i added sub harmonic enhancer plugins like rbass. and have an interesting mix of mid and highs that sound very movie like plus a very controlled low end . 
or mixed with libs like cinesamples low booms patch and triggered at the same time for the accent hits.


----------



## Tom D (Triple-D Sampling) (Jun 21, 2010)

2 new demos are posted:

"They Came Marching In..."

and

"Epic Ensemble 2"

-Tom DiMartino


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 21, 2010)

Tom, the new demos are not showing up in the Soundcloud playlist.


----------



## Tom D (Triple-D Sampling) (Jun 21, 2010)

Didn't get them on the soundcloud yet, they are posted in the first post of this thread. Working on Soundcloud now

TD


----------



## José Herring (Jun 21, 2010)

Ed @ Sat Jun 19 said:


> Tom D (Triple-D Sampling) @ Fri Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Just for kicks, do you find this any different?
> ...



That's ok. I'm convinced that Hans Zimmer records 90% of his drums in the small drum hall next to his studio and it's shaped much like a tunnel.


----------



## Tom D (Triple-D Sampling) (Jun 21, 2010)

Soundcloud is updated.

-TD


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 21, 2010)

The dynamic range is better in these two cues than in the previous, the sound has more life. I don't know if it's my studio, but I would notch-cut quite a bit at 120Hz, as, again in my studio at least, there seems to be a resonance node.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 21, 2010)

Ed @ Fri Jun 18 said:


> Someone should do a spectral analysis of one of the percussion only demos I bet it would be quite revealing how much low frequencies really are missing.



Easy enough to do. The low end is there, it's just not as low end heavy as some other libraries. (Looking at the demo you posted, the difference in the frequency spectrum isn't all that different.) If you turn up the low end with EQ, you can definitely get a much bassier sound if that's what you want. I wouldn't think you'd need to use anything to generate low bass, just turn up what's there.

I assume if he wanted he could just apply eq to the library (or to the lower pitched instruments) and it would sound more like some other libraries (and it's possible that some other libraries do just that to get lots of bass). But users can just do that themselves if that's what is wanted.

If someone doesn't like the sound of this one, fair enough. But if the main concern is not enough bass, just grab the mp3 and crank up the low end a bit and see if that does the trick.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 21, 2010)

Ed @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> Mike Connelly @ Mon Jun 21 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't. And if you cant hear any issues with those demos then something is wrong with you.



I didn't say I wasn't hearing any issues, I was just pointing out that there are bass frequencies there, they just aren't as prominent as some other libraries in those demos.


----------



## Ed (Jun 21, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> I didn't say I wasn't hearing any issues, I was just pointing out that there are bass frequencies there, they just aren't as prominent as some other libraries in those demos.



they seem totally non existent, unless you listen to the newer demos.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 21, 2010)

Ed @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> they seem totally non existent



And yet they're not.


----------



## Ed (Jun 21, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> Ed @ Mon Jun 21 said:
> 
> 
> > they seem totally non existent
> ...



And yet that is why people are saying it sounds like they have been high passed... that means it sounds like someone has taken an EQ and removed all the bass. Are you just being obtuse for the sake of it?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 21, 2010)

To return to your earlier comment.



Ed @ Fri Jun 18 said:


> Someone should do a spectral analysis of one of the percussion only demos I bet it would be quite revealing how much low frequencies really are missing.



Maybe you should try that and see for yourself.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 21, 2010)

You guys should just call each other up or something. This is getting silly.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 21, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> You guys should just call each other up or something. This is getting silly.



In fact - Mike & Ed - I insist you deal with this off the forum. It is getting ridiculous - one thread is enough.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 21, 2010)

Ed @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> Find me a quote where I said that.



If I misinterpreted your reply, what did you mean by "it doesn't"?



Ed @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> Mike Connelly @ Mon Jun 21 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone doesn't like the sound of this one, fair enough. But if the main concern is not enough bass, just grab the mp3 and crank up the low end a bit and see if that does the trick.
> ...


----------



## snowleopard (Jun 22, 2010)

As I noted in the other argument thread, I can hear it, but this to me is a matter of character. All these libraries sound different, unique, as does this one. 

Especially considering the price, this is a steal. I mean, it's $85 for the entire shebang!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 23, 2010)

Tmon @ Wed Jun 23 said:


> Hey man, I just wanted to say that I purchased this and its pretty sweet! The power chord chugs and the scrape scratch & squeal patches are very cool!
> 
> -T




power chord chugs?!! :?: 


can u post your own song examples if u dont mind?


----------



## Polarity (Jul 1, 2010)

So, how many of you bought it?
Real use impressions?


----------



## Tom D (Triple-D Sampling) (Jul 2, 2010)

*Reminder & New Demo*

Just a reminder that the sale price is only on for 3 more days. 

Also, new demo 

Perc. and FX in demo are from the D3P lib.

"D3PX"

[mp3]http://www.tomdimartino.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/D3P-Epic-Demo-mix-4.mp3[/mp3]

-TD


----------



## Tom D (Triple-D Sampling) (Jul 5, 2010)

*Last sale day*

Last sale Day for lib. at $85...

-TD


----------



## Blackster (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Tom,

thanks for the reminder, otherwise I wouldn't have seen it !! o-[][]-o


----------

